

Show HN: my new crowdfunding site for Open Source Software - ScottBurson
http://bountyoss.com/

======
vowofnow
You're going to have to "sexify" this site by about 1000 percent to make it
work IMO. I suggest you get a copywriter to help you word it better (I can
recommend one if you like). Also, amp up the color on the site.

My .02

